# Are you a forum junkie?



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

I have this posted on another forum I sponsor (one of many lol) and its an interesting topic...



> Article Link: http://durhamtuners.com/site/articles/are-you-a-forum-junkie/
> --
> 
> Do you have dozens of forums you surf on a regular basis?
> ...


--

no doubt i am.. being a sponsor of so many car clubs that I sponsor with my company means alot of boards..
+ i have other hobbies and am on every forum relating to them too - from aquariums and german shephards to r/c cars.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Most definitely. There's a good 6 or 7 forums i check daily and am a part of, some more so than others. 

I do tons of research, discover music, television, movies, hobbies such as this one =).Forums really are a great thing, interwebs ftw.


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Reddit..........


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooooo I really try to not be. I usually spend a lot of my time on here or UB. :3 I can't spend the time online as much anymore with my kiddo being an excellent crawler,climber atm. LOL


----------

